

Flappy Bird developer says ‘No’ to everything - KingaH
http://www.thechocolatelabapps.com/flappy-bird-developer-says-no/

======
nicholassmith
[http://www.thechocolatelabapps.com/flappy-bird-developer-
say...](http://www.thechocolatelabapps.com/flappy-bird-developer-says-no/)
Actual link.

